# My Suggestions for Your Colonoscopy/Endoscopy



## un800 (Aug 29, 2010)

AKA What I learned from my colonoscopy and endoscopy.

*1. *You are your own advocate. If you are concerned with, or uncomfortable with ANYTHING - tell your specialist.

*2. *You're going to be hungry. Get over it.

*3*. Chicken broth, made from boiling a chicken breast, is ridiculously satiating. Do it.

*4.* Drinking a gallon and pooping a gallon will most likely result in fissures and hemorrhoids. I have no idea how to prevent this other than don't continuously sit on the toilet, like I did... But when you're drinking a gallon of fluid and pooping more than a gallon, (because you'll most likely be drinking clean water chasers,) it's hard to not just plant yourself on the toilet.

*5.* Do some research and see if there are better ways of going about a cleanse than the idiotic Golytely/Nulytely cleanse. Going forward I am refusing these cleanses unless the doctor can tell me how to avoid getting hemorrhoids and fissures.

*6.* Everyone is different. Some people say day 2 is worse than day 3. I think it all stinks.

*7.* If you're going under local anesthesia, like I did - ask what anesthesia they're using.* IF IT IS PROPOFOL DEMAND THEY PRIME YOUR VEIN WITH LIDOCAINE.* Propofol BURNS your veins... this is not a joke. Look up Propofol and burn. The anesthesiologist said, "this is gonna burn a little." It felt like someone poured battery acid into my vein.

*8.* You will wake up feeling like you have to take a huge crap because they blow air in your colon to widen it for the viewing via colonoscopy. Expect the first 45 minutes after you wake up, to be farting up a storm.

*9.* DO NOT go right back to eating huge meals after your ordeal. I already knew this from previous fasts. I read on here people go right for a hamburger and steak after these tests. Don't do that. You starved yourself for a day and a half, or more. Your stomach is already sensitive with the IBS crap going on but it's now extra sensitive with the fasts and the tests. You need to start out eating light. Get some rice and veggies. Get a soup. Start off light. Eat something bigger the day after.


----------

